# حَط كتف



## لنـا

السلام عليكم

كنت حابة اعرف اذا حدا بستعمل التعبير "حَط كتف" بمعنى هرب او اختفى, ولا انو بس قسم من الفلسطينين بستعملوها ؟! 

وهاي الجملة للتوضيح "سرق الولد من ابوه المصاري, وحط كتف."


----------



## Masjeen

أول أمره أسمعها صراحة


----------



## rayloom

وعليكم السلام

في السعودية بنستعمل
"حطّ رجله"
لنفس المعنى.


----------



## samatar

أنا من فلسطين وأوّل مرة بسمعها.. وين بيستعملوها بالضبط ؟


----------



## لنـا

انا من عرب ال 48 من منطقة المثلث...وكثير منستعملها عنا!...
وشكرا للناس اللي ردت!


----------



## elroy

أنا من القدس وأهلي من الشمال وبردو أول مرة بسمعها. شو معناها بالضبط؟​


----------



## لنـا

اهلين فيك...بعرفش والله شكلو بس اهل المثلث بفهومها!
معنى الكلمة "اختفى وما عاد بينلو اثر" ....يعني مثلا بنقول النجار اخذ المصاري وحط كتف... ومرجعش يكمل شغلو!


----------

